# Bridging visa When applying for 189



## Pippalou (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi. I'd really love some help. My husband and I are in Australia on working holiday visas which expire the end of August. We just received and invitation to apply for 189 visa but because of financials we are doing visa ourselves without migration agent and we have to wait until the end of July (next pay cheque) to pay for visa. Therefore I just wondered if anyone knows at what point we go on bridging visa... Is it as soon as application is submitted and fees paid. I've completely all sections of application online just waiting for IELTS results. Or do we have to go through Medicals first and have documents uploaded and approved ect. And is that likely to take longer than until the end of Aug when our current visas run out? I'm just panicking because by the time we can pay for the visa we will be cutting it tight time wise if there's anything else we have to do. Thanks.


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Pippalou said:


> Hi. I'd really love some help. My husband and I are in Australia on working holiday visas which expire the end of August. We just received and invitation to apply for 189 visa but because of financials we are doing visa ourselves without migration agent and we have to wait until the end of July (next pay cheque) to pay for visa. Therefore I just wondered if anyone knows at what point we go on bridging visa... Is it as soon as application is submitted and fees paid. I've completely all sections of application online just waiting for IELTS results. Or do we have to go through Medicals first and have documents uploaded and approved ect. And is that likely to take longer than until the end of Aug when our current visas run out? I'm just panicking because by the time we can pay for the visa we will be cutting it tight time wise if there's anything else we have to do. Thanks.


Hi Pippa.

1. I'm assuming you've been through the SkillSelect invitation process, etc.
2. You will be granted a Bridging Visa B (BVB) the moment you complete the 189 visa application payment (AUD 5400 for a couple).
3. Medicals and Police Clearance Certs - you can get these before you apply (to save some time). They're valid for 6-12 months (depending on circumstances).


Note that you get a bridging visa when you already hold certain visas (called Substantiative visas). Check the DIBP website if your working holiday visa qualifies.

You cannot travel out and re-enter Australia on a BVB. You'll need to apply for a Bridging Visa A (BVA).

Cheers,
Sol


----------



## Pippalou (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi Sol thanks very much for that it's brought the stress levels down greatly. Yes we were invited through skills select. I looked into doing medical before but I read that it can actually take a number of weeks through the my health declarations system and then delay applying for the visa 189? So as long as I can do it after once we've submitted initial form and paid visas and got the BV that's perfect. In terms of police check what do we need as we have my sister living with us on a student visa atm so we had to have working with children checks done to be accepted as her homestay. And I had to have a police check from England done. Will working with children check be enough or will my husband need police check from England too? Thanks again for the helpful advice


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Pippalou said:


> Hi Sol thanks very much for that it's brought the stress levels down greatly. Yes we were invited through skills select. I looked into doing medical before but I read that it can actually take a number of weeks through the my health declarations system and then delay applying for the visa 189? So as long as I can do it after once we've submitted initial form and paid visas and got the BV that's perfect. In terms of police check what do we need as we have my sister living with us on a student visa atm so we had to have working with children checks done to be accepted as her homestay. And I had to have a police check from England done. Will working with children check be enough or will my husband need police check from England too? Thanks again for the helpful advice


No dramas. I was wondering where you heard about the health related delays. It's rather quick these days (unless you have a history of Tuberculosis, in which case additional tests can take a while).

You can book an appointment at any BUPA clinic and receive your clearance in about 2-5 days.

You would need a ACRO police clearance from the UK (and any other country you've spent more than a year in). I received my UK police clearance within 5 days (premium processing fee + courier charges). You could do this after you apply.

The main thing for you is to be sure that your existing visa does qualify you for the Bridging Visa when you apply. The bridging visa allows you the same work/study rights as the 189, so you could take your time then.

Cheers,
Sol


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

sol79 said:


> Hi Pippa.
> 
> 1. I'm assuming you've been through the SkillSelect invitation process, etc.
> 2. You will be granted a Bridging Visa B (BVB) the moment you complete the 189 visa application payment (AUD 5400 for a couple).
> ...


You have your bridging visas backwards.... You are issued a BVA when you lodge a valid onshore application while holding a substantive visa. The BVA is cancelled when leaving Australia so visa holders need to apply for a BVB in order to travel.


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Maggie-May24 said:


> You have your bridging visas backwards.... You are issued a BVA when you lodge a valid onshore application while holding a substantive visa. The BVA is cancelled when leaving Australia so visa holders need to apply for a BVB in order to travel.


Yeah, I realised that too late to edit.


----------



## mimic (Oct 28, 2015)

Pippalou said:


> Hi. I'd really love some help. My husband and I are in Australia on working holiday visas which expire the end of August. We just received and invitation to apply for 189 visa but because of financials we are doing visa ourselves without migration agent and we have to wait until the end of July (next pay cheque) to pay for visa. Therefore I just wondered if anyone knows at what point we go on bridging visa... Is it as soon as application is submitted and fees paid. I've completely all sections of application online just waiting for IELTS results. Or do we have to go through Medicals first and have documents uploaded and approved ect. And is that likely to take longer than until the end of Aug when our current visas run out? I'm just panicking because by the time we can pay for the visa we will be cutting it tight time wise if there's anything else we have to do. Thanks.


Pippalou are you in your 2nd year of working holiday visa or first?


----------



## Stormbaby (Dec 5, 2015)

sol79 said:


> No dramas. I was wondering where you heard about the health related delays. It's rather quick these days (unless you have a history of Tuberculosis, in which case additional tests can take a while).
> 
> You can book an appointment at any BUPA clinic and receive your clearance in about 2-5 days.
> 
> ...


Hi Sol u mentioned that "The bridging visa allows you the same work/study rights as the 189, so you could take your time then."

I want to ask a question, for example if someone hold tourist visa(can't work) or student visa(limited to work 20 hrs/week) and then they get bridging visa when they apply 189. Does it mean that the bridging visa will still have work/study right as 189?

or the bridging visa conditions follow previous visa (tourist or student)?

Thank you, will appreciate your response.


----------

